# How to get custom made blindfolds



## cubizh (Apr 6, 2012)

After looking around to create my own personalized blindfold I discovered it's not an easy thing to find. 
I had to search for "sleeping mask" instead. 
So, I discovered that artscow.com can create them.
I made a 1200x600 px image (jpg or png) of my avatar (should have transparent background):


Spoiler











and uploaded it to the site.
Since I only used one color (I guess), I paid $3.50 and in around 2 weeks I got it.
You can see its quality in the following video:


Spoiler










I was surprised by the great quality of the product and thought it would be something relevant enough that was worth sharing with you guys.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh neat!
I wonder if I can make


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks! i looked up blindfolds and all i found was stuff for kinky sex.


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Mar 14, 2013)

intresting!


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 14, 2013)

I got mine from artscow.com. It's very good.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2013)

tehehe


----------



## Username (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't scare me like that 

No JK, that is awesome! I might need to order one, maybe...


----------



## cparlette (Mar 14, 2013)

Ollie said:


> tehehe



I have a Napoleon Dynamite blindfold that my mother found and got for me, which is just like this but with Napoleon's eyes. People at competitions always get a good laugh out of it, at the last comp my brother said that a bunch of people took pictures when I first put it on. One time, I heard a woman yell from the back "He can still see it!"


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty Good. I might buy me one from there.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 15, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I got mine from artscow.com. It's very good.



Hmm. Wondering where you got yours. I might try this.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 15, 2013)

Just make sure the image is big enough to have higher quality and be less pixelized


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2013)

Received mine today. Unfortunately I should've considered how far apart the eyes would need to be, but can't complain about the quality of the blindfold at all! Would definitely recommend, and will definitely wear this at comp for giggles


----------



## cubizh (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure that will open a few eyes and raise some eyebrows in a competition O.O


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Received mine today. Unfortunately I should've considered how far apart the eyes would need to be, but can't complain about the quality of the blindfold at all! Would definitely recommend, and will definitely wear this at comp for giggles



That looks awesome!


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Received mine today.




That scared me a bit, and it's awesome.

I really want a custom blindfold, just have to decide what kind of image to have on it.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 25, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> That scared me a bit, and it's awesome.
> 
> I really want a custom blindfold, just have to decide what kind of image to have on it.



It's at a funny angle there! But if you don it just right it aligns up almost perfectly with my eyes underneath  Something Piano/Cube related?


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It's at a funny angle there! But if you don it just right it aligns up almost perfectly with my eyes underneath  Something Piano/Cube related?



Your eyes looks kind of derped from that angle 

Idk, maybe cube, maybe piano/music, maybe Mario, maybe Minecraft, maybe some kind of eyes.
I'm in no hurry though.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup, the pics definitely needs some careful editing to keep them in location. I tried putting some meme eyes but it doesn't really work, you've got to crop out each eye and paste them properly. How are the bands anyway?


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Received mine today. Unfortunately I should've considered how far apart the eyes would need to be, but can't complain about the quality of the blindfold at all! Would definitely recommend, and will definitely wear this at comp for giggles


hahaha. Great idea nonetheless.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ollie, out of curiosity, how much did you pay?


----------



## velraam (Apr 7, 2013)

i need help resizing my image


----------



## cubizh (Apr 7, 2013)

If you need to resize or crop an image, there are several possibilities. Either use a program like GIMP or Photoshop, or if you don't want to install a program just use an online tool for images like http://pixlr.com/express/ and do Adjustment/Resize.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2013)

I know it's been a long time, but I finally got around to making a proper review of it:


----------



## Gabriel H (Jun 7, 2013)

I dis my Blindfold. it is very Ugly but close your eyes...


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 11, 2013)

I really want a custom blindfold and I'm probably going to get one of these:


Spoiler


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> I really want a custom blindfold and I'm probably going to get one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Open the spoiler, the one that is better is there


----------



## Rnewms (Jul 1, 2013)

Ready for WC2013.


----------

